# iPad USA



## luycke (16 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai une petite question sur les IPad aux USA,
Je peux m'acheter un iPad à new York et j'aurai voulu savoir si ça pose pas de problème avec la France sachant sur ça serait un iPad mini wifi seulement. Je pourrais le mettre en français sans problème je suppose ??


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

oui, vous pourrez le mettre en français.

bad


----------



## luycke (16 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse 




Et je me retourne aux personnes qui on acheté aux USA pour la garantie et le transport il y a pas de problème ??


----------



## Gwen (16 Septembre 2013)

Ganrantie, je n'ai jamais testé, mais les iPad WiFi ne pose normalement pas de soucis, seule ceux 3G ont des soucis de SAV, car la France n'as pas les mêmes modèles que les USA.

Le transport, ça a été vite vu, l'iPad avec moi dans l'avion, comme si je l'avais toujours eu.


----------



## luycke (16 Septembre 2013)

Ok merci donc sans boîte alors merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (16 Septembre 2013)

Si tu veux garder la boite, met la dans ton bagage en soute. Mais franchement, c'est s'encombrer pour rien.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Si tu veux garder la boite, met la dans ton bagage en soute. Mais franchement, c'est s'encombrer pour rien.


mieux vaut surtout ne pas l'emmener , certains douaniers sont perspicaces....et méfiants


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2013)

En revenant des USA, je n'ai jamais été contrôlé par la douane. Mais bon, en effet, autant ne pas prendre de risque.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> En revenant des USA, je n'ai jamais été contrôlé par la douane. Mais bon, en effet, autant ne pas prendre de risque.


perso je voyage énormément depuis des années et effectivement je n'ai que tres rarement été contrôlé ..mais j'ai vu par contre des mecs se faire choper


----------



## luycke (17 Septembre 2013)

Ok merci pour vos réponses j'aurai juste le problème de chargeur mais celui de l'iPad va fonctionner donc c'est résolu 

Merci


----------



## blx (28 Septembre 2013)

Pour le chargeur, fais comme moi avec mon iPad importé (d'occasion) des USA :
j'ai carrément demandé à l'Apple Store de Lyon s'il pouvaient m'échanger le chargeur contre un modèle français.
2 min plus tard, ils m'ont donné un embout français, gratis.
Il y a parfois des bon côtés chez Apple !


----------

